# Graco 695, Please help =[



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

During this job my 695 was loseing pressure even when I wasnt holding the gun trigger down. SW repair guy said it needed to be repacked, and it did. The packings were shot and worn out. But none the less I'm still having the same problem. It fights and struggles to reach 2000 psi and wants to run its self to death to keep pressure while the gun trigger isnt even being pulled. Once it does stop you can just see it lose pressure before the motor has to kick back in. I've checked all my fittings cleaned my filters bought a new hose and gun repacked it. And its still doing the same thing. Any one know what this could be?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not familiar with your pump as I have never had one but if it was just packed then I would think the prime valve could be the culprit. Is there paint coming out of the prime hose when it should not be?

Pat


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah it works, just with those symptoms. I'm at a loss with it I had to spray the last 100 gallons of dryfall with a little spraytech that we keep for back up.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also just wondering about the guy who packed it? did he not test it before he gave you the bill?

Pat


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

I packed it, its now my first time repacking spray rigs. But I have never messed with the prime valve. Have you ever messed around with them?


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

Not* my first time packing spray rigs. oops =p


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

SprayerMiken125 said:


> I packed it, its now my first time repacking spray rigs. But I have never messed with the prime valve. Have you ever messed around with them?


Yes plenty of times and when I start to loose pressure that's the first place I look, when it's on spray mode and I see paint coming out of the prime hose I know I need a new one. I get lazy and don't release the pressure before switching to prime mode and when you do that enough that little ball that seats or closes the prime hose gets a nick in it or it gets worn thus letting paint through in spray mode. That's why it won't keep pressure.

Not really sure by your last post but you should check to see if paint is coming out of your prime hose when you are in spray mode.

Pat


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ah I'll look in to that! I dont think I have ever replaced any of them on any of my rigs. I mean yes it does spray still with paint. It just sounds like its having a heart attack while trying to keep pressure while spraying/keeping pressure at all. Thanks pat I will look in to this tomorrow and keep you updated if this has worked or not. Thanks again! ;D


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, there a many members here who have that rig so I'm sure they might have some ideas too. 

Pat


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a 695 and the pressure relief/prime valve is probably the culprit.They are very easy to replace and cost 70-80 dollars.If the pump is older when you replace the valve replace the flipper switch as well as they can wear out and create a problem similar to a worn out valve.You will need a punch, like a finish nail, to drive out the pin holding the flipper switch on the valve. The new pin that comes with new valve may be a pain to get in so i just used a finish nail.Put teflon tape on the threads.When you had it repacked were the sleeve and piston inspected for wear.They are expensive.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I f your unit was just repacked and the piston and cylinder were ok I also would look at the prime valve. Patspainting is correct if the prime valve is bad material will come out of the drain hose whrn the valve is closed. If none of the above is so you may have a worn seat. If the unit will not come to a complete stop here is how to determine if you have a bad seat. pressurize the unit and turn the pressure knob down u til the unit barely runs when it stops check to see if the piston is creeping up or creeping down. I f it is creeping down the inlet seat insdie the foot valve can be removed and flipped over they are reversible. If the piston creeps up then the problem is with the piston valve. The Graco units have the seat set into the piston valve. the piston valve is the piece that the piston packings go onto.


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks fellow.comrads! Will look in to the prime valve.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> I f your unit was just repacked and the piston and cylinder were ok I also would look at the prime valve. Patspainting is correct if the prime valve is bad material will come out of the drain hose whrn the valve is closed. If none of the above is so you may have a worn seat. If the unit will not come to a complete stop here is how to determine if you have a bad seat. pressurize the unit and turn the pressure knob down u til the unit barely runs when it stops check to see if the piston is creeping up or creeping down. I f it is creeping down the inlet seat insdie the foot valve can be removed and flipped over they are reversible. If the piston creeps up then the problem is with the piston valve. The Graco units have the seat set into the piston valve. the piston valve is the piece that the piston packings go onto.


I had a 2004 model 695 that would do this. I am not sure if it was the seat or not but I always thought that unit was flawed as for some reason they designed it with a small pickup tube, pretty much the same size you would find on the 395 high boy. Was I imagining anything with the size of the pickup tube on a larger gpm unit?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Check the Prime Valve. Could be in a slight open position, allowing for pressure to escape.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm looking to breathe life in to this for a minute.. I think (from what the guys say anyway...i'll check it out tomorrow) that the prime valve went out on my 495 today. How difficult is it to replace the valve? I saw one on ebay, new for $30...spray shop will take a week. If it's easy enough, I'll do it myself. Looked around on YouTube (will browse again later) but didn't find what I was looking for. Thoughts?
I Google searched and this thread came up so, eh - I'll give it a poke.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I'm looking to breathe life in to this for a minute.. I think (from what the guys say anyway...i'll check it out tomorrow) that the prime valve went out on my 495 today. How difficult is it to replace the valve? I saw one on ebay, new for $30...spray shop will take a week. If it's easy enough, I'll do it myself. Looked around on YouTube (will browse again later) but didn't find what I was looking for. Thoughts?
> I Google searched and this thread came up so, eh - I'll give it a poke.


Did the prime valve on my Titan recently and it was a breeze. Try here.....
http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Graco/graco_parts.htm


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I see a bunch if parts but is there a "how to" area that I missed at first glance? I'll dive deeper into it later...gotta get out the door...


----------

